# Ho Slot Car US Tour Picture



## fordcowboy

Here WE go


----------



## fordcowboy

Here's a car to start the tour....


----------



## fordcowboy

Here's a rare Aurora metallic car.

Bob Molta and Paul Kniffen at Maxx Trax , Paul's place


----------



## fordcowboy

*HO Slot Car US Tour ROUTE* 
5-19 SYRACUSE,NY
5-20 BUFFALO,NY
5-21 PITTSBURGH,PA
5-22 CLEVELAND,OH
5-23 CINCINNATI,OH
5-24 BRISTOL,IL
5-25 LACROSSE,WI
5-26 MINNEAPOLIS,MN
5-27 SIOUX CITY,IA
5-28 OMAHA,NE
5-29 RAPID CITY,SD
5-30 DENVER,CO
5-31 PROVO,UT *
6-1 BOISE,ID *
6-2 PORTLAND,OR
6-3 PORTLAND,OR
6-4 WEED,CA *
6-5 PETALUMA,CA
6-6 APTOS,CA
6-7 ESCONDIDO,CA
6-8 TUCSON,AZ
6-9 ALAMOGORDO,NM *
6-10 ODESSA,TX *
6-11 DALLAS/FW
6-12 DALLAS/FW
6-13 NORMAN,OK
6-14 WICHITA,KS
6-15 KANSAS CITY,KS
6-16 ST. LOUIS,MO
6-17 HUNTSVILLE,AL 
6-18 MARIETTA,GA
6-19 WINSTON-SALEM,NC
6-20 VIRGINIA BEACH,VA
6-21 ALEXANDRIA,VA
6-22 OXFORD,PA
6-23 SCOTCH PLAINS,NJ
6-24 GRISWOLD,CT

IF YOU ARE ANYWHERE NEAR THESE CITIES, AND WANT TO GET TOGETHER, EMAIL ME WITH YOUR NAME, ADDRESS, AND CELL NUMBER.. [email protected] If you see an asterisk and know someone into slots in these cities, I do not yet have a contact to visit. Let me know, thanks, Bob Beers


----------



## fordcowboy

Bob in front of Niagara Hobby Buffalo NY


----------



## fordcowboy

Ray Langevin Bob Beers Joe Saccomanno George Kroeker at Niagara Hobbies Buffalo NY


----------



## fordcowboy

Wings at Duff's


----------



## fordcowboy

Bob and Scott Zulaski


----------



## fordcowboy

Thursday night fun at John Warren's track in Cleveland, OH. (800x600)


----------



## fordcowboy

From Left to right, Tony, George, John, Bob, Doug, and Joe. (800x600)


----------



## fordcowboy

REH Distributing and owner bob Haines*


----------



## fordcowboy

Bob Haines


----------



## fordcowboy

Friday nite in Cincinnati


----------



## fordcowboy

Saturday morning in Columbus, OH


----------



## fordcowboy

Sat nite viewing kens period correct hobby shop featuring aurora vibrators.


----------



## fordcowboy

Bob ken norm Steve


----------



## fordcowboy

Paul ,bob, Blair, Rich, Pat. All at rich 's house Sunday


----------



## fordcowboy

Rick, Shane, Pete, Tom, me 


& me racing on the awesome Aurora Tubby........


----------



## fordcowboy

Knud Knudsen


----------



## fordcowboy

Evening in Nebraska


----------



## fordcowboy

Front row. Bob, beaker, Larry. 
Back row Rob, bob Zilla, fordcowboy. 

and Bobzila's work shop.


----------



## fordcowboy

Rapid City, SD

Jim holland, bob crisman, me, Carl barrows, al Jorgensen, bob Marion, Karl saterlee, Ron Colerick


----------



## fordcowboy

Ron in the basement of Toy Hobby Center where all the racing and slot car sales was


----------



## fordcowboy

Joe Furuli, Walt Pierce, Philip Malone, Jerry Readle, Big Al Silverberg


back row:
Alan Wolcott, David Tompkins, Sheldon Brunn, Pat Pansini, Jeff L., Serge Arrestouilh, Tom Wuertz


----------



## fordcowboy

Denver, Colorado


----------



## fordcowboy

The Rockies & Howard Johansen's driveway...


----------



## fordcowboy

from Left to right at Shaunadega Raceway
Steve Chandler, Shaun Lee, Stu Skjerven, Kyle Skjerven, Randy Tragni, me, Gil Flores, Paul Luety (Ford/Aurora trophy winner 1962), Kirby Moore, Roseanna Keenan(behind the camera)


----------



## fordcowboy

Red Racer Hobby Store


----------



## fordcowboy

Auto Parts Store


----------



## fordcowboy

Shaunadega Raceway's jumbotron!


----------



## fordcowboy

Escondido CA 6/7

Geoff and Brad on the Katz Spa Ring world famous HO layout.


----------



## fordcowboy

Tuscan AZ 6/8 
Alan Strang & his collection


----------



## fordcowboy

Dallas 6-10-14 Lonny Getso's race barn.

group photo: Steve loremo, Jim freday, jerry Boswell, me, Lonny Getso. At Lonny's place on the former Hotracks Bowman track.


----------



## fordcowboy

Dallas 6-11-14
Jim freday's awesome Bowman track. 

Below is Stacey Wrights tomy track, the beast. 

Jim jerry Stacey racing on the beast. 

Jerry's container track. He is a top racer in the country.


----------



## fordcowboy

Warm welcome in Wichita. 






Mark at Apple Graphix special TEE. 





The boys from Wichita L-R Kevin kemege, mike lincous, john herrin, Ron Lancaster, bill Harrell's, mark johansen, Duane glieb, glen Thompson, David foos, terry Meyer,


----------



## fordcowboy

Dallas 6/12/14

Me, Steve, Stacey, jerry all serious at Jim's Rose Hill Circuit 


Ed Seay Jr in his hobby shop MAL in Dallas


----------



## fordcowboy

Tom Galloway's collection in Norman, OK


----------



## fordcowboy

Mission, KS (suburb of Kansas City, KS)

Group shot: Malcolm McIntyre, Howard Kilgore, Mike Smith, Dalton Peery, Lendell Peery, Bob Beers, John Habernal "Haby", & Duane Little. 

With their Pacific Blue VW, Howard & Susie Kilgore


----------



## fordcowboy

6/16/14 Fordcowboy's Ralls County Speedway - New London, MO 

Nick Long, Paul Jasper, Joe Glynn, Bob, Lendell Peery, & Larry Thomas

Smoked brisket, taters, corn, & green beans - oh my!

View of the room.

Put new shoes on Bob's car. LOL


----------



## Mrs. Fordcowboy

St Louis 6/16

Group Photo:
Top l-r. Mike soto. Lendell peery. Tony constantino. Paul hoynacki. Alan van artsdalin. Hollywood. Jeff kraatz. Ned Clayton. Carl schorle. 
Bottom l- r. Greg Skelton. Mike M. Ron Schmitt. Mike schmitty. Don Gardner.


----------



## Mrs. Fordcowboy

Fan Race at Greg's


----------



## Mrs. Fordcowboy

Huntsville, AL 6-17

Pat Hastings wonderful Huntspatch scenic train and slot car Layout


Tony Pat me Kevin Riggs


IROC tjet motorcycles. 


pat and his cloverleaf Max Track


----------



## Mrs. Fordcowboy

Marietta, GA 6-18-14
Homer Stillwell's tri-oval. Matt and Homer


Homers tomy track


Drag strip


Mike, Matt, Homer, John. 


Mike Vitale and his MEV Originals


----------



## Mrs. Fordcowboy

Winston-Salem, NC 6-19
L-r
John Nicola. Bill Davis. Bob Weichbrodt. Donnie Donavant. Kevin Ratterman. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IROC MEV's at Bob W's. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bob's Tomy track. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Steve Acesta's 1/32 track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Homies watch a race.


----------



## Mrs. Fordcowboy

Virgina Beach, VA 6/20

Tom Bowman's hill climb tjets
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L-r Tom Bowman, Me, Roger Corrie, Mark, Josh Bowman, Mike, Dave
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Racing IROC Isetta's in black light.


----------



## fordcowboy

The crowd at Elliot Dahlberg's house.
*Back Row Standing* 
Elliot Dalberg; Jay Schneider; Wayne McCrary; Bill Houck; Jim Brennan; Chuck Stowe; Russell Love 
*Middle Row Standing* (starting far left) 
Keith Martin; Bill Sadler; Doug Keys; Tom Talley; James McLean Jr.; Jimmy Cokinos; Ray Wiley; Paul Love 
*Front Row Kneeling* 
Sam Ogden; Bob Langer; Eric Miller; Morris Wilson; Ron Kohnhorst, (missing Joe Hopkins)


----------



## fordcowboy

ECHORR racers at work. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shane, Vic, Bryan, Henry Harnish, Sheldon, Derek,
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mario, Derek, Randy, and the racers.


----------



## Mrs. Fordcowboy

Scotch Plains, NJ 6-23
Joe Corea's collection. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
John Wang, Mario Pisano, Joe Corea
At NJ Nostalgia Hobby
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brian, Alex, Joe Corea


----------



## fordcowboy

Here's some videos taken when Bob was in St. Louis. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHQcMryfW6I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPVPTPsE_qM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6jtnOVJflU


----------

